# Gouramis in a 29 gallon?



## GreenTeaDrinker (Sep 1, 2011)

I recently got a new 29 gallon tank :-o. I wanted to know how many dwarf gouramis could comfortably fit in the aquarium. I was also thinking of having a small school of neon tetras in the tank. Any advice is welcome :-D


----------



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

Not sure how many Gouramis could fit in your tank, hopefully someone else will know. I do know that neon tetras and gouramis are not a good combination because of there different water parameters. Gourami prefer warmer water (76-82), while neon tetra like colder water around 74. while you could keep the tank around 75 degrees, neither fish would be very happy and they would not show there full colors do to stress.


----------



## GreenTeaDrinker (Sep 1, 2011)

Okay, thank you. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what I could put in the tank instead? Or should i only keep gouramis in it?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

First, welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum. Glad you joined us.

We have fish profiles under the second tab from the left in the blue bar across the top of the page; each profile has info on compatibility, special needs, numbers, tank sizes and water parameters for that species. If the common or scientific name used in the profile is identical in a post it will shade and you can click the name to see that fish profile, example Dwarf Gourami and Neon Tetra.

In the DG profile it mentions a pair in a 24-inch tank as maximum. In your 29g I would not go beyond this. But DG also have some health issues you can read about in the profile. A better Gourami that is very similar is the Honey Gourami, you can have a group of 3-4 of these in your 29g and it will be easier to find compatible fish too. Check this fish's profile.

There are many fish suitable to the gourami, but they need to be quiet, not active swimmers, because the gourami (all gourami species) are slow, sedate fish that do not appreciate lots of activity around them. Rasbora (under Cyprinids in the profiles) make good tankmates, and some of the tetra (under characins in the profiles).

Byron.


----------

